# Photos of Your New SL3



## 310bike

Anyone get the new SL3? ....have some photos? Really want to see what some are looking like all built up.


----------



## ukbloke

Here's one.


----------



## mikeharper123

Here's mine...


----------



## NealH

Very nice looking.


----------



## Blade-Runner

Pic sent by my LBS manager. I have to wait until I return to town next week to build her up.


----------



## goneskiian

mikeharper123 said:


> Here's mine...


Sweet rides! I can't wait to get mine built up! 

Those look like nice bars Mike, what are they?

Cheers!
-Ian


----------



## SmellMyGas

Mine


----------



## NealH

Nice looking bike Smellmygas, and very nicely equipped. I only see one flaw in this picture, the crank arm should be at about the 7 O'clock position and in line with the seat tube. Just bike picture etiquette.


----------



## 310bike

Wow. Stealth. Waiting for my frame....


----------



## mikeharper123

Nice looking bike. I think Di2 bikes are just THAT much cooler looking....


----------



## mikeharper123

goneskiian said:


> Sweet rides! I can't wait to get mine built up!
> 
> Those look like nice bars Mike, what are they?
> 
> Cheers!
> -Ian


My bars are the Specialized Pro alloy bars. Really nothing special, but I love them.


I think they list for $38. Just seem to fit me better than the specialized S works carbon ones.....


----------



## krocdoc

I would go nuts staring at the empty downtube cable stops.....


----------



## krocdoc

new and old... the sl3 is a revelation.


----------



## spartanbike

here is mine. white tape upgrade soon.


----------



## pvflyer

SmellMyGas said:


> Mine



WTF...........that thing look fast just standing there   . Darth Vader call, and he wants his bike back.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pvflyer

spartanbike said:


> here is mine. white tape upgrade soon.


 spartanbike, nice ride! I notice you have the Dura-Ace Carbon Clincher wheels. I've a pair on it's way and I'm curious to find out your opinion about the wheels. 

Can you give Us a little review of it?

Thanks Luciano


----------



## goneskiian

NealH said:


> Nice looking bike Smellmygas, and very nicely equipped. I only see one flaw in this picture, the crank arm should be at about the 7 O'clock position and in line with the seat tube. Just bike picture etiquette.


Huh? I'm pretty sure bike picture etiquette clearly states that the crank and chain be just as they are in this picture.   

Super sexay stealth machine there Smellmygas! Talk about fast looking! :thumbsup:

Some white bar tape and a white saddle would be my choice on this but I'm a sucker for white tape and saddles. 



krocdoc said:


> I would go nuts staring at the empty downtube cable stops.....


I guess you could have them removed somehow! :thumbsup: 

Can't see your bike very well there krocdoc. Take it down so we can ogle properly! 

Nice ride spartanbike! Is that the frame with blue highlights? :thumbsup:

Damn! All this Di2 is making me want some! Maybe next year. 

Cheers!


----------



## bdaviskc

*Just picked it up...*

Crappy camera phone photo, but you get the idea. SRAM Red build (with Red brakes, not the TRP stuff they spec on it) and swapped Roval wheels for my DT190/Edge Composites clinchers--14.6 pounds with cages, pedals, cadence sensor and Garmin 500 installed. Haven't gotten to ride yet..........


----------



## goneskiian

Super choices there bdaviskc!

Looks to be a properly sized ride there too! OK, well at least one I'd fit on! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## footballcat

krocdoc said:


> new and old... the sl3 is a revelation.



SL3 is that much better then the SL2?


----------



## biobanker

That superlight is rediculus. I need one for its gorgeousness. 

But seriously, is it really that different from an sl2? I've got a saxo sl2 Tarmac and am tempted, but doubt that I'd be able to feel it myself.


----------



## krocdoc

I've got both. The differences are not subtle. Geometry is not the same. I ride a 54 and the head tube is 17mm shorter on the SL3. I think this is a big reason for the sharper handling and responsiveness. The SL2 was no slouch going downhill at speed, but the SL3 goes another level on rails. The other major difference is that while stiffer, the ride is noticeably smoother.


----------



## biobanker

Geometry on superlight is same as the team SL2s from last year (saxo bikes) and the non saxo SL2s have the same geometry as the non-team SL3s.


----------



## mikkelz

SmellMyGas said:


> Mine


 Awesome looking bike!


----------



## Gerard43

*Here is Mine*

 Here is mine reall light ...


----------



## Gerard43

Sorry photo's crapy I'll try and get a better one


----------



## mikkelz

Awesome bike Gerard43! :thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter

i think i saw the sticker price of that darth vadar bike  except this is super record 11


----------



## Gerard43

*Campy Super Record for sure!!!*

Mine is S/Record weighs 6.5kgs thats with everything on it watch etc...52cm


----------



## mjdwyer23

foofighter said:


> i think i saw the sticker price of that darth vadar bike  except this is super record 11


Holy crap!


----------



## yeti 575

That has to be one of the Sexiest bikes I have ever seen! Very Nice!


----------



## the_terrible_1

What's the ride like? Looking for an honest appraisal of the SL3 and it's ride quality.


----------



## Gerard43

I've been riding for 20years now I've had Pinarello Dogma, Paris, and a 2008 Sworks SL to name but a few this is the best by far,I've got a hill I've been testing myself and my past bikes on for the last 10years it's 3 kms long av grad of 7.5% it pitches to15% towards the top 6 years ago on my Paris with tail wind I set a 9.56 I haven't got close to that 10.46 was my best in 2009 yesterday smashed my record no tail wind wasn't fresh as I'd been riding for 2hrs hit the hill 9.42 average 18.9kmr ...I'm turning 44 soon so you'd think I'd be getting slower?oh on the descent broke that record too by 2.5kmr average,I never thought that a bike would make such a difference this bike so stiff you don't looze any energy with flex and yet it still gives me a good ride we got some real harsh tar seal in N/Z too if you hit a hole it will give a belt but what do you excpect from bike that is so stiff..Hey if you want a bike that has everything SL3 for sure:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## the_terrible_1

Thanks Gerard, appreciate you taking the time out to post a reply. 

I love the look of the SL3 (more than the SL2 for some odd reason, although that stealth black might have something to do with it!) and am thinking about testing one out since I'm in the market for a new ride. Well done on the new record time, thats quite a significant improvement!!! Keep pushing at you'll be at 9:30 in no time!


----------



## biobanker

Yeah, my Saxo SL2 was the sweetest ride I ever saw, until I saw those black beauties up there. 

Id ride them just for the touching, never mind that they're fast.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE

Has anyone gone with the team geometry? I'll be ordering a 56 matte carbon SL3 module this week and I am trying to decide which geometry to go with. 

With the team geo I would have to run 286mm of spacers which, in my view, might be pushing it from an aesthetic standpoint. That being said, I am leaning towards the team geo. because it doesn't accentuate the curvature of the TT as much.


----------



## mikeharper123

I have the team geo. Look at my pic in this thread.


All modules have the team Geo....I love it...


----------



## GONE4ARIDE

mikeharper,

Nice looking rig. What size is it and what's your saddle height as shown in the pic?


----------



## jouko

My SL3 Dura-Ace arrived about two weeks ago, finally brought it home (actually to the office) last Friday. Now just waiting for my PowerTap wheelset and I'll be ready for spring.


----------



## Ray_from_SA

jouko said:


> My SL3 Dura-Ace arrived about two weeks ago, finally brought it home (actually to the office) last Friday. Now just waiting for my PowerTap wheelset and I'll be ready for spring.


Nice bike and a nice 917K collection there - looks like you a few of the JW Porsche liveries covered :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeharper123

GONE4ARIDE said:


> mikeharper,
> 
> Nice looking rig. What size is it and what's your saddle height as shown in the pic?


Hey I'll get the measuremnets tonight (i am at work now)

I ride a XL (think its a 58)


----------



## j-man

*here's my steed*

not a very good camera but you get the idea:thumbsup:


----------



## biobanker

For those of you with an SL2 and an SL3, what's the plan to decide which one you'll use?

I'm thinking that maybe I should join your club (I have an SL2 saxo), but I can see riding one and not the other. Ignoring that one's better than the other, they're the same! Why wouldn't you always ride the better bike? It's not like one is a TT bike and the other isn't. And it's not like one is a rain bike. I supose you could outfit one with Red and be really lazy and not move wheels around, and call one the climbing bike.

When will you ride your SL2s?


----------



## Blade-Runner

Blade-Runner said:


> Pic sent by my LBS manager. I have to wait until I return to town next week to build her up.


I haven't built up my 54cm SL3 module yet, it' still in the box and I'm thinking about selling it. I've been watching the auctions for SL2 frames on eBay and none have sold for what I want out of mine. :mad2:


----------



## mjdwyer23

^^ I'm watching those auctions!


----------



## SwiftSolo

record 11, powertap, eebrakes and tubeless


----------



## GONE4ARIDE

Swiftsolo,

Nice rig. Is that a 56 or 58?


----------



## SwiftSolo

GONE4ARIDE said:


> Swiftsolo,
> 
> Nice rig. Is that a 56 or 58?


Thanks,
It's a 56.


----------



## joep721

Swiftsolo,

I'm a fan of the "Darth Vader" carbon frame, but your's sweet. Very nice ride...


----------



## Blade-Runner

Just put my brand new SL3 module up for sale in the CLASSIFIEDS section.


----------



## mjdwyer23

pretty.


----------



## jrob1775

I ordered my SL-3 frame today and should be here early next week. I'll be building it up with Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 and Zipp 303 tubulars. It is going to be a sweet bike...I can't wait!!!!!

pics to follow soon


----------



## jrob1775

krocdoc said:


> new and old... the sl3 is a revelation.


Do you find a big difference between the SL-2 and SL-3? I almost went for a leftover SL-2, but ended up springing for the SL-3. I'm interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## jrob1775

Got my S-Works SL-3 in today. Tomorrow is build day...woo-hoo!!! Pics to follow.


----------



## joep721

Today I walked into my LBS and standing in front of me was a Darth Vader SL3 Superlight. Wow, what a beautiful bike. I wasn't able to take the bike out for a test ride. I'm going to go back one day this week to test ride it. I was told my one of the guys at the shop that with the Zipp 202's there is a weight limit of 180.  I guess I'll have to switch out the wheels if I can get this bike. I'm going to have be somewhat creative to get this bike but after riding one a few months ago I really liked the way the bike rode.


----------



## foofighter

joep721 said:


> Today I walked into my LBS and standing in front of me was a Darth Vader SL3 Superlight. Wow, what a beautiful bike. I wasn't able to take the bike out for a test ride. I'm going to go back one day this week to test ride it. I was told my one of the guys at the shop that with the Zipp 202's there is a weight limit of 180.  I guess I'll have to switch out the wheels if I can get this bike. I'm going to have be somewhat creative to get this bike but after riding one a few months ago I really liked the way the bike rode.


ditto, a guy was picking up his SL3 framset built up w/ DA and stuff...he was replacing his colnago soo nice that darth vadar bike


----------



## freezing_snowman

This is mine. Just got it yesterday!

Size 52cm/7.14kg


----------



## jermso

OMG THE HOLY GRAIL OF RACE BIKES

have never seen that color scheme with SRAM red.

gorgeous.

are those TRP brakes with red trims?


----------



## foofighter

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh HEART


----------



## jrob1775

Just built it up this afternoon and wouldn't you know that we are supposed to get 8 inches of snow here tomorrow.:mad2: Looks like the maiden voyage will be on the trainer.:cryin: I hope this bike rides as well as my Cervelo R3 that I just sold. I'll write more about the performance of the bike when I can get it on dry pavement and stop on the pedals in anger.:thumbsup: 

2010 Specialized S-Works SL-3 custom build

S-Works SL-3 frame, fork and seat post
Fizik Anteres saddle
Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 components
ITM K-Sword carbon handlebar
Zipp carbon stem
Easton EA-90 aero wheelset with Michelin Pro Race 3 tires (training wheels shown)
Zipp 303 tubular wheels with Zipp tubular tires (race wheels)


----------



## IAmSpecialized

+1 Tff


----------



## foofighter

wow so many good bike porn


----------



## joep721

foofighter said:


> ditto, a guy was picking up his SL3 framset built up w/ DA and stuff...he was replacing his colnago soo nice that darth vadar bike


Well... I went back to the LBS last night and the bike is still there. A buddy of mine who works there says that it's spoken for and someone overseas will be buying it. Kinda hurt the ego (a man's gotta dream) so told my wife about the bike being sold (big mistake) and she proceeded to explain to me my ill ways and that the SL3 SL was not realistic. She asked me to find a more affordable bike and to forget about the SL3. I agreed because it is difficult to justify the price and to keep her happy. Looking back, I think my man card has been revoked because I agreed to look for a more reasonable priced bike. Plus I've grown custom to the comforts of my home.


----------



## foofighter

jeop721: dude you dont have to explain; when you have a wife and kids and a mortgage and did i mention kids? I can understand a happy tranquil household is more important than and SL3 SL...now in year or so when one pops up on ebay or the classifieds it might warrant another revisit 

You gotta wear them down


----------



## joep721

foofighter said:


> jeop721: dude you dont have to explain; when you have a wife and kids and a mortgage and did i mention kids? I can understand a happy tranquil household is more important than and SL3 SL...now in year or so when one pops up on ebay or the classifieds it might warrant another revisit
> 
> You gotta wear them down


Hahaha.. Wear my wife down? I don't know if that's possible. She's on a mindset now of wanting to retire in 10 years and, in her eyes, a bike is just an obstacle. And she doesn't have to normal female "shoe" vice so I can't fight with her about it. 

As for a frame, I actuallly found one on ebay a few weeks ago and I believe the buy it was around $2200 or $2300. I keep my eye on ebay all the time for a deal.

My dilemma now is - do I get a used SL2 or a new Tarmac Pro (I thought they were the same frame).


----------



## ukbloke

joep721 said:


> My dilemma now is - do I get a used SL2 or a new Tarmac Pro (I thought they were the same frame).


They are not the same frame. The most obvious difference is 11r versus 10r carbon, but there are manufacturing/lay-up differences too.

To get your dream bike, why not go for a new SL3 module and build it up from there?

I have wondered whether it is possible to incrementally upgrade an old bike to a completely new bike over an extended period of time, component by component including the frame, without one's spouse noticing that anything has changed! I think I could manage it except that my very observant 4 year old would figure it out and drop me in it.


----------



## fallzboater

joep721 said:


> Well... I went back to the LBS last night and the bike is still there. A buddy of mine who works there says that it's spoken for and someone overseas will be buying it. Kinda hurt the ego (a man's gotta dream) so told my wife about the bike being sold (big mistake) and she proceeded to explain to me my ill ways and that the SL3 SL was not realistic. She asked me to find a more affordable bike and to forget about the SL3. I agreed because it is difficult to justify the price and to keep her happy. Looking back, I think my man card has been revoked because I agreed to look for a more reasonable priced bike. Plus I've grown custom to the comforts of my home.


How much does she pay attention to your bikes? The key is to make sure the new bike is a fairly similar color to the old one. If she does notice and ask if you got a new bike, you say: "No, baby, I got this one last year. You never pay any attention to me [sniff]."


----------



## joep721

ukbloke said:


> They are not the same frame. The most obvious difference is 11r versus 10r carbon, but there are manufacturing/lay-up differences too.
> 
> To get your dream bike, why not go for a new SL3 module and build it up from there?
> 
> I have wondered whether it is possible to incrementally upgrade an old bike to a completely new bike over an extended period of time, component by component including the frame, without one's spouse noticing that anything has changed! I think I could manage it except that my very observant 4 year old would figure it out and drop me in it.


Why in the heck did I think that? I must have assumed that with a stiffer and lighter frame the old frame was a 10r carbon - which I knew that pro was. Thanks!

As for the idea, I may do that. Like I said in an earlier post I saw an SL3 (darth vader) frame on ebay for around $2200, and thought about it but decided a complete bike would be easier.  




fallzboater said:


> How much does she pay attention to your bikes? The key is to make sure the new bike is a fairly similar color to the old one. If she does notice and ask if you got a new bike, you say: "No, baby, I got this one last year. You never pay any attention to me [sniff]."


LOL. Now that's hilarious, but unfortunately it wouldn't fly. The short answer to your question is she knows too much. Getting something past her would be like getting a donut past Schultz (hogan's heroes reference). Won't happen. Her main contention is spending $9k-ish for a bike! She sees it as a depreciable asset.


----------



## foofighter

dude if you can retire in 10 years definitely go w/ that plan then you work at walmart or something as a door greeter and get your bike then. I'd much rather retire in 10 personally sounds a lot better

my wife is also low maintenance and would know instantly that i got a new bike as she does the finances and she's a rider herself. so screwed on both counts.


----------



## joep721

Funny you said working at walmart as a greeter. Last night, I was driving home and we were "discussing" the SL3 and she said to me that I could get a second job at walmart to pay for the bike. So that's an option...


----------



## foofighter

LOL us married guys know


----------



## jerm409

even better. get a parttime job at your LBS that sells specialized...


----------



## pvflyer

jrob1775 said:


> Just built it up this afternoon and wouldn't you know that we are supposed to get 8 inches of snow here tomorrow.:mad2: Looks like the maiden voyage will be on the trainer.:cryin: I hope this bike rides as well as my Cervelo R3 that I just sold. I'll write more about the performance of the bike when I can get it on dry pavement and stop on the pedals in anger.:thumbsup:
> 
> 2010 Specialized S-Works SL-3 custom build
> 
> S-Works SL-3 frame, fork and seat post
> Fizik Anteres saddle
> Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 components
> ITM K-Sword carbon handlebar
> Zipp carbon stem
> Easton EA-90 aero wheelset with Michelin Pro Race 3 tires (training wheels shown)
> Zipp 303 tubular wheels with Zipp tubular tires (race wheels)



Nice color scheme even better parts! What's the weight with the zipp wheels and what's the size? 
Enjoy your new ride :thumbsup:


----------



## jrob1775

pvflyer said:


> Nice color scheme even better parts! What's the weight with the zipp wheels and what's the size?
> Enjoy your new ride :thumbsup:



Thanks! Its a 56cm and weighs 15.75 as it is in the pictures with the Easton wheels. I have not had the Zipps on it yet, but I would guess it would be around 1 lb less.


----------



## Mr_Al

Here's mine:

View attachment 191455

View attachment 191456


----------



## NealH

Nice bike Mr_Al. What model FSA bars are those?


----------



## Mr_Al

Thanks NealH, I've got the FSA K-Wing bar on it, super comfy because it has these flat spots on the corners that are perfect for resting on when you are cruising.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

Has anyone bought just the frameset and NOT the module? I changed my order today to a frameset b/c I decided I did not want the team geometry (130mm headtube on module versus 145mm headtube on frameset). Of course this means I will not get the BB30 with Speshy cranks. I'll be running SRAM red cranks with SRAM Blackbox BB.

Someone tell me I'm not going to be really disappointed. I'm 155 pounds, surely I'm not going to be able to tell the difference in the BB of the two.

It's a done deal for me now. I'm just curious if anyone has just the frameset with standard BB and if you are happy with your frame?


----------



## jrob1775

IAmSpecialized said:


> Has anyone bought just the frameset and NOT the module? I changed my order today to a frameset b/c I decided I did not want the team geometry (130mm headtube on module versus 145mm headtube on frameset). Of course this means I will not get the BB30 with Speshy cranks. I'll be running SRAM red cranks with SRAM Blackbox BB.
> 
> Someone tell me I'm not going to be really disappointed. I'm 155 pounds, surely I'm not going to be able to tell the difference in the BB of the two.
> 
> It's a done deal for me now. I'm just curious if anyone has just the frameset with standard BB and if you are happy with your frame?



I have the SL3 frame set with a Dura-Ace 7900 crank and BB. I weigh 190 and can put out a good amount of watts in a sprint and have not been disappointed yet. I am sure that you will be VERY impressed with the performance of this bike. I know I am!:thumbsup:


----------



## IAmSpecialized

jrob1775 said:


> I have the SL3 frame set with a Dura-Ace 7900 crank and BB. I weigh 190 and can put out a good amount of watts in a sprint and have not been disappointed yet. I am sure that you will be VERY impressed with the performance of this bike. I know I am!:thumbsup:



Sounds good enough to me. Between the fact that I would rather have the 15cm longer headtube (I already use no spacers and have a 10-11cm saddle to bar drop) and the fact that I have a new RED crankset, I couldn't bring myself to buy the module. But in the back of my mind I'm still asking myself if I'm going to miss the BB30, even though realistically at my weight coupled with the uber stiff frame I should not notice any difference. Just needed to hear someone else tell me


----------



## 310bike

*Black Brake Calipers*

Just got my SL3 module. Gonna be building it up in the coming week, looking for some black brake calipers...anyone have experience with those TRP brakes on the Superlite? Also looking at the Campy Record Skeleton brakes. Lets hear some input....


----------



## fallzboater

310bike said:


> Just got my SL3 module. Gonna be building it up in the coming week, looking for some black brake calipers...anyone have experience with those TRP brakes on the Superlite? Also looking at the Campy Record Skeleton brakes. Lets hear some input....


I'd only recommend any of the Campy calipers if you're also using their levers, since the QR is built into the lever. The calipers only have barrel-adjusters. I suppose if you use a relatively narrow tire and wide rim, or like to run your brakes a bit loose, it wouldn't be a big deal. You can find some really good prices on new Campy stuff these days on Ebay or overseas. I have a 180mm Record Ultratorque carbon crankset coming from Portugal right now, new in box, $337 shipped.

I guess I'm old-school, but I love clear ano alumimum and painted frames. I'm real dissapointed in the DA 7900 finish, 7800 was much nicer (even new Ultegra is nicer). I don't like matte carbon anything, either, but clear-coated isn't so bad.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

So I've been on my SL3 for 2 weeks now and all I can say is the bike gets sweeter with every ride. It is such an amazing frame.


----------



## barelfly

wow...those carbon color schemes are flat out amazing! I think I just found my new love!


----------



## IAmSpecialized

Redressed the SL3 with white Fizik tape and a white Fizik Arione with carbon-braided rails. I have a Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost, stem and Ritchey Carbon Evolution handlebars on the way.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Time for a hacksaw to that steerer!


----------



## foofighter

better not get tire marks on that tire...my wife would kill me hehe


----------



## IAmSpecialized

mjdwyer23 said:


> Time for a hacksaw to that steerer!


Just making sure I want to keep it slammed. I'm toying with using a 1cm spacer. Haven't quite decided. Once I do, it will be cut down to the right height. I'm waiting on the Ritchey stem to arrive because that i going to drop the stem another 2mm (b/c I'll lose the Specialized shim which raises things about 2mm).

Give me a couple months, it will be cut.


----------



## freezing_snowman

I just changed wheels! 

My initial setup:










Current setup (wheels changed):


----------



## ndtriathlete

freezing_snowman said:


> I just changed wheels!
> 
> My initial setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setup (wheels changed):


What are your current wheels? Thanks.


----------



## foofighter

wow sexy


----------



## rubbersoul

mikkelz said:


> Awesome looking bike!



That's TRICK!
________
Chrystal cam


----------



## rubbersoul

freezing_snowman said:


> This is mine. Just got it yesterday!
> 
> Size 52cm/7.14kg



That's TRICK!
________
Emillia


----------



## freezing_snowman

ndtriathlete said:


> What are your current wheels? Thanks.


It's xr-270rims + Ligero v2 hubs laced with cx-ray spokes. Rims are ceramic coated.


----------



## rohal

*2010 Sl3*

Tarmac SL3

52cm
Dura Ace 7900 grouppo
Dura Ace CL24 wheels
FSA os-115 stem
FSA K-Force bar
SLR saddle
Polar CS600X
Look Keo2 Carbon pedals
Approx 6.9kg

Nice bike


----------



## E 12

Best looking bike I have seen in a long time. Just plain hotness. It looks fast just standing there. Congrats on that beautiful thing.


----------



## foofighter

ugh everytime i see darth vadar it makes me want it...more and more


----------



## joep721

foofighter said:


> ugh everytime i see darth vadar it makes me want it...more and more


Hey foo, I imagine with an avatar like your's you are drawn to the darth vadar even more.  But I know whatcha mean. That bike is sweet.


----------



## mikkelz

@IAmSpecialized: beautiful bike + photos!


----------



## IAmSpecialized

mikkelz said:


> @IAmSpecialized: beautiful bike + photos!



Thank you 

I love the stealthy look of the dark carbon, black tires, etc. But I had to throw in some white to offset everything.

As I'm sure everyone here will agree, the SL3 is pure heaven.


----------



## jrob1775

*New Roval Rapide SL 45 wheels*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4461731782/" title="SL3 side angle by jwrobert, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/4461731782_e70cfda573.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="SL3 side angle" /></a>


----------



## foofighter

joep721 said:


> Hey foo, I imagine with an avatar like your's you are drawn to the darth vadar even more.  But I know whatcha mean. That bike is sweet.



hehe no kidding! seriously if i wasnt getting such a sick deal on an SL3 i would seriously consider getting that dark carbon finish...it's just so stealthy


----------



## mikeharper123

OK, need some feedback. If you look on page 1, I had white tape and bars....


So I changed it. Love the black saddle, but I am between the red hoods and all black. Loving the black tape as it doesnt get so dirty.....

Opinions? Thanks


----------



## IAmSpecialized

mikeharper123 said:


> OK, need some feedback. If you look on page 1, I had white tape and bars....
> 
> 
> So I changed it. Love the black saddle, but I am between the red hoods and all black. Loving the black tape as it doesnt get so dirty.....
> 
> Opinions? Thanks


Personally, I like the black saddle and black tape on your bike. If it were me, I'd also change the hoods to black. I just think it looks better on the red SL3...


----------



## mikeharper123

IAmSpecialized said:


> Personally, I like the black saddle and black tape on your bike. If it were me, I'd also change the hoods to black. I just think it looks better on the red SL3...


Yep, that's what I thought...changed it back already..


----------



## Presta

*Swedish SL3*

My SL3. So far with Reynolds Assault, S-Works bar and stem. Coming week I will get the Super Record 11 Grouppo (ordered from Germany for only 1300 Euros...!). Also I am waiting on the 11 speed upgrade for the Assault. LBS missed it....


----------



## ayoye

My new S-Works


----------



## 310bike

How do you like that stem? I've been looking for an all black carbon stem, but really hard to come by!


----------



## pvflyer

ayoye said:


> My new S-Works



Nice SS, ZERO G's brakes bike is too. You've got that bike all pimped what's the total weight and what is the frame size?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Anyone else got SL3 photos? I just got a 2010 S-Works SL3 matte black/white. It's currently being built. Will post photos soon.


----------



## HazemBata

*Very nice*



Presta said:


> My SL3. So far with Reynolds Assault, S-Works bar and stem. Coming week I will get the Super Record 11 Grouppo (ordered from Germany for only 1300 Euros...!). Also I am waiting on the 11 speed upgrade for the Assault. LBS missed it....



Great looking bike. I love the two-tone color scheme. Nice and simple. And think of how much weight you're saving by leaving off the gruppo...you must be flying up the hills.


----------



## roadie01

jrob1775 said:


> Just built it up this afternoon and wouldn't you know that we are supposed to get 8 inches of snow here tomorrow.:mad2: Looks like the maiden voyage will be on the trainer.:cryin: I hope this bike rides as well as my Cervelo R3 that I just sold. I'll write more about the performance of the bike when I can get it on dry pavement and stop on the pedals in anger.:thumbsup:
> 
> 2010 Specialized S-Works SL-3 custom build
> 
> S-Works SL-3 frame, fork and seat post
> Fizik Anteres saddle
> Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 components
> ITM K-Sword carbon handlebar
> Zipp carbon stem
> Easton EA-90 aero wheelset with Michelin Pro Race 3 tires (training wheels shown)
> Zipp 303 tubular wheels with Zipp tubular tires (race wheels)
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. I finished building up my new SL2 frame then a week later it snowed  At least I got in a couple of rides before winter decended upon us here.


----------



## SIX:am

Here's my SL3 Pro with my old SRAM Red group. Switching over to Campy Record.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5245340100/" title="photo-1 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5245340100_39fce90311_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="photo-1" /></a>


----------



## vthee

*my sworks sl3*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## vthee

*sworks sl3*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mikeharper123

vthee said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Very Nice....


----------



## fritzbox

Non available in Germany


----------



## campy4eva

Project Yellow, TdF colour... :thumbsup:


----------



## mdutcher

*Here is mine...*

I dig it!


----------



## AvantDale

Color combo on that frame is straight up win. :yesnod:


----------



## roadandtrail

*roubaix 2011*

View attachment 223817


my new sl3


----------



## boycow0109

*another one...*

for your considerations....


----------



## carlislegeorge

*2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro - Project Black*


----------



## Cni2i

carlislegeorge said:


>


Lovin' the Project Black SL3. Definitely WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## jrob1775

310bike said:


> Anyone get the new SL3? ....have some photos? Really want to see what some are looking like all built up.












<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/5453301747/" title="IMG_0732 by jwrobert, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5018/5453301747_72a9bffcc6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_0732" /></a>

I just bulit up the bike last night with parts from another bike. Here is the build:

Frame: 2011 Specialized S-Works Tarmac (56cm)
Fork: Specialized S-Works
Shifters : 7900 Dura Ace
Brakes : 7900 Dura Ace
Cranks : 7900 Dura Ace (53x39)
Pedals : 7800 Dura Ace
BB: 7900 Dura Ace
Cassette : 7900 Dura Ace (11x25)
Wheels : Roval Sl 45 carbon
Tires : Vredesten Fortezza Tri Comp (700x23)
Bar: ITM K-Sword carbon (44cm)
Stem: Zipp SL 145 carbon (-12 degree x 100 mm)
Post: Specialized S-Works Pave
Saddle: Fizik Antares VS

Now all I have to do is wait until the snow melts and the roads are clear. Until then I'll have to settle for the single speed cross bike.:cryin: 

J.


----------



## carlislegeorge

jrob1775 said:


> .....
> I just bulit up the bike last night with parts from another bike. Here is the build:
> ....
> Wheels : Roval Sl 45 carbon
> .....
> 
> J.


 How do you like the wheels? I know it's a silly criteria, but I'm looking for something with a little more subtle graphics than the dura ace 50s


----------



## boycow0109

Looks like my half brother-bike!

What's up with that red 'S' near the fork crown and the 'Specialized' sticker on the drive side chainstay? Mine didn't come with those.


----------



## Cni2i

boycow0109 said:


> Looks like my half brother-bike!
> 
> What's up with that red 'S' near the fork crown and the 'Specialized' sticker on the drive side chainstay? Mine didn't come with those.


He put those on afterwards. You could easily do the same if you wanted.


----------



## Cni2i

carlislegeorge said:


> How do you like the wheels? I know it's a silly criteria, but I'm looking for something with a little more subtle graphics than the dura ace 50s


Can't speak for anyone else, but I really like my Rapide SL 45s. They are fantastic for flat to rollies. I really like the graphics too. The only downside is that they are on the heavier side...that's why I also own the Fusee SL 25s.


----------



## jrob1775

boycow0109 said:


> Looks like my half brother-bike!
> 
> What's up with that red 'S' near the fork crown and the 'Specialized' sticker on the drive side chainstay? Mine didn't come with those.


They are stickers that came with my Prevail helmet.


----------



## Sammy73

*S-Works SL3*

size 52
Sram Red full groupset, with ceramic bb + Stronglight CT2 chainrings
Core Ride-On professional cables
Reynolds DV3K t wheelset
Tufo S3 lite tubular tires
Kcnc quick releases
Deda Presa carbon handlebar
Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse stem, 100 mm
Deda SuperZero seatpost
Deda handlebar tape
Selle Italia kit carbonio saddle
Look Keo Blade carbon titan pedals
2 x Tune Wasserträger bottlecage


----------



## Cni2i

Sammy73 said:


> size 52
> Sram Red full groupset, with ceramic bb + Stronglight CT2 chainrings
> Core Ride-On professional cables
> Reynolds DV3K t wheelset
> Tufo S3 lite tubular tires
> Kcnc quick releases
> Deda Presa carbon handlebar
> Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse stem, 100 mm
> Deda SuperZero seatpost
> Deda handlebar tape
> Selle Italia kit carbonio saddle
> Look Keo Blade carbon titan pedals
> 2 x Tune Wasserträger bottlecage


Great looking setup you got there. By the looks of those specs, wouldn't be surprised if you bike weighed in the 13lb range.


----------



## Sammy73

Cni2i said:


> Great looking setup you got there. By the looks of those specs, wouldn't be surprised if you bike weighed in the 13lb range.


Thanks, bike weight 13.93 lbs, w/o Garmin 705 + speed/cadense sensor.


----------



## Cni2i

Sammy73 said:


> Thanks, bike weight 13.93 lbs, w/o Garmin 705 + speed/cadense sensor.


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadie01

Sammy,

Did you use the Tufo Tape or glue your tubulars? Do you have expereince with either, if so what are your impressions? I hear that the tape increases rolling resistance and changing a flat while on the road while still a PIA the tape does not leave much adhesion for the new tire to get you home.


----------



## Sammy73

roadie01 said:


> Sammy,
> 
> Did you use the Tufo Tape or glue your tubulars? Do you have expereince with either, if so what are your impressions? I hear that the tape increases rolling resistance and changing a flat while on the road while still a PIA the tape does not leave much adhesion for the new tire to get you home.


This is my first time with tubular tires. I used Tufo tape, but no riding experience yet. Too cold and too much snow this time of year in Finland,  .


----------



## rhauft

Late to the party as I only just joined the Specialized club. I was poking around on ebay, looking for a frame to hang some spare parts on for a rain bike. Always been an Ital-phile (family heritage) when I saw this S-Works (frameset). Thanks jrob1775, a pleasure to work with you. I am very impressed with this bike, especially the weight. 
Does everything my Dogma can do, less 1lb. and half the price.
Didn't solve my rain bike issue as this is too nice for foul weather...

2010 SL3 S-Works 56cm
2010 SRAM RED gruppo
Fulcrum Racing Torq FRS crankset 175mm
Easton EC90 Aero bar 44cm
Ritchey Carbon WCS 4 Axis stem 120mm
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio saddle
Sefas carbon cages
ENVE/EDGE 68C carbon wheelset 
Continental Grand Prix 4000S tires
Speedplay X1


----------



## boycow0109

Interesting use of color...did you pinstripe everything yourself?

Looks much better than the plain black/white stock frame.


----------



## rhauft

boycow0109 said:


> Interesting use of color...did you pinstripe everything yourself?
> 
> Looks much better than the plain black/white stock frame.


Yes thanks, with 1/4" vinyl. Did the wheels months ago so I just added the same treatment to the frame to match. Thought it looked a little too plain wrap before.


----------



## Special Eyes

Darn, you've got mud on your crank! 

Nice bike. The graphics on the wheels are too much for me.


----------



## joep721

rhauft said:


> Late to the party as I only just joined the Specialized club. I was poking around on ebay, looking for a frame to hang some spare parts on for a rain bike. Always been an Ital-phile (family heritage) when I saw this S-Works (frameset). Thanks jrob1775, a pleasure to work with you. I am very impressed with this bike, especially the weight.
> Does everything my Dogma can do, less 1lb. and half the price.
> Didn't solve my rain bike issue as this is too nice for foul weather...



Sweet bike... So ride-wise, how would you compare the Dogma to the S-Works?


----------



## rhauft

joep721 said:


> Sweet bike... So ride-wise, how would you compare the Dogma to the S-Works?


IMHO if my Dogma were a car, it would be a Ferrari Enzo and if my S-Works were a car, it would be a Corvette ZR1... They are both world class rigs. The geometry is polar opposite but they both are 56cm and fit me to perfection. 
I've only got a couple of rides on the S-Works so I need to spend some more quality time with it to get to know all its querks & qualities. So far I am very impressed, but I'm not forsaking my Pinas.


----------



## joep721

rhauft said:


> IMHO if my Dogma were a car, it would be a Ferrari Enzo and if my S-Works were a car, it would be a Corvette ZR1... They are both world class rigs. The geometry is polar opposite but they both are 56cm and fit me to perfection.
> I've only got a couple of rides on the S-Works so I need to spend some more quality time with it to get to know all its querks & qualities. So far I am very impressed, but I'm not forsaking my Pinas.


I like your comparison. Enzo to a ZR1. Thanks! 



> So far I am very impressed, but I'm not forsaking my Pinas.


That thought never crossed my mind. I lurk in the Pina forum so I know your love for Pinarellos. And why would someone get rid of their Enzo? I was more interested in what you thought of the two frames.


----------



## rhauft

joep721 said:


> I like your comparison. Enzo to a ZR1. Thanks!
> 
> That thought never crossed my mind. I lurk in the Pina forum so I know your love for Pinarellos. And why would someone get rid of their Enzo? I was more interested in what you thought of the two frames.


...and my Prince is an Italia 458 :thumbsup: 
I think thats a fair analogy. The SWorks feels amazingly capable and excellerates like a raped ape. Also feels very stiff and competent on technical descents. Compared to the Dogma, it is not quite as stable and planted. On a twisty, winding road, the Dogma feels like a cross between a F1 car and a bullet train. Fit, finish & paintwork on the Dogma are 10/10 compared to the rather rough production line finish of the S-Works.


----------



## roadie01

Let me start by saying I love both the Pinarello and S-Works bikes they are both beautiful. 

I think that the comparison between the Enzo and a ZR1 is a little to large of a gap for these two frames. 

Personally I would consider a full custom carbon frame built to the riders specific measurements more akin to the Enzo. Bikes like Crumpton and Parlee come to mind.

IMHO the difference between a Pinarello and a S-Works frame is more like the difference between a Porche 911 turbo and a ZR1. Both are obtainable. Both have similar performance but for different reasons and enginering. 

If your a Top Gear watcher you'd see my point. Lap times for the Porche and ZR1 are very close. The Enzo is in a class all it's own being as close to a F1 car as you can get and still be street legal.


----------



## rhauft

roadie01 said:


> Let me start by saying I love both the Pinarello and S-Works bikes they are both beautiful.
> I think that the comparison between the Enzo and a ZR1 is a little to large of a gap for these two frames.
> Personally I would consider a full custom carbon frame built to the riders specific measurements more akin to the Enzo. Bikes like Crumpton and Parlee come to mind.
> IMHO the difference between a Pinarello and a S-Works frame is more like the difference between a Porche 911 turbo and a ZR1. Both are obtainable. Both have similar performance but for different reasons and enginering.
> 
> If your a Top Gear watcher you'd see my point. Lap times for the Porche and ZR1 are very close. The Enzo is in a class all it's own being as close to a F1 car as you can get and still be street legal.


Fair enough about the Enzo, I would prefer a 458 anyway. 
I wouldn't compare an Italian bike to a German car. Very different design philosophies.
Thats why I went with the top of the line Enzo. Since it is no longer in production, perhaps the 458 Italia is the better match. 
At $300K it is roughly double the price of the ZR1 which is the same for the Dogma/S-Works.

Btw, I am a huge Top Gear geek, have them all tevoed and archived. I am also a former SCCA 911RSR road racer & 24hrs of Daytona veteran.


----------



## joep721

rhauft said:


> Btw, I am a huge Top Gear geek, have them all tevoed and archived. I am also a former SCCA 911RSR road racer & 24hrs of Daytona veteran.


Really? When did you drive at the 24 hours? I worked for the speedway in the mid to late 90s as a freelance photographer during the time that Max Papis was dubbed "Mad Max". That was a good time for endurance racing.


----------



## rhauft

joep721 said:


> Really? When did you drive at the 24 hours? I worked for the speedway in the mid to late 90s as a freelance photographer during the time that Max Papis was dubbed "Mad Max". That was a good time for endurance racing.


I raced Cal Club, SCCA, IMSA from '84 to about 2000. High water mark was Daytona '89 where we campaigned 2 identical 911RSRs. Only one finished as the other was taken out from behind by a factory 962 (probably asleep). Back in the '80s, a privateer had a fighting chance in the GT classes, especially in a well funded/prepared 911. After that we ran out of sponsorship money and I went back to club/SCCA,Cal Club.

I've been a "racer" all my life. Bikes, skis, snowmobiles, jetskis, motorcycles, karts, cars etc. You name it, I've raced it, except airplanes, never raced one, always wanted to though. My dad was a fighter pilot and I guess I've been trying to measure up to that all my life. Now, at 52, I still race bikes on occasion and I've got a 300hp Mini Cooper for when I get a wild hair. And of course I've got my PS3 Grand Turismo (level 35) and yes I have a 940hp Enzo & a 905hp ZR1...:thumbsup:


----------



## joep721

rhauft, we've kidnapped the thread right now. Sorry everyone. 

Please post an SL3!!!


----------



## pigfinn

holy cow!, that are some sweet looking bikes!!!! I have a Tarmac Pro on order... 52... I hope I get it  

I can't open this page again, LOL!!!


----------



## robeast

*New Astana build*

Just finished up my SL3 Astana build, minus the Astana stickers.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2010 S-Works SL3*

Here's my 2010 S-Works SL3 build. 

SRAM Red Group
Ciaomillo Zero G brakeset
Ritchey WCS seatpost and stem
Easton Aero bars
Speed Play SS pedals
Specialized Team Toupe 143 saddle
Roval Rapide SL45 clinchers
Total weight as shown with cages and computer: 14.91lbs


----------



## veloci1

*My updated 2011 SL3 Pro*

Here is my updated 2011 SL3 Pro. black seat, 3T seat post and stem.


----------



## biobanker

WHOA!!!

Love that color scheme! Looks Skylike....


----------



## SIX:am

Updated my SL3 with Campy Record 11 from SRAM Red. I love this bike! All around rig! 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5411765949/" title="IMG_0029 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5133/5411765949_054c195b0a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0029" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5412377334/" title="IMG_0027 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5412377334_2d992fca85_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0027" /></a>


----------



## veloci1

SIX:AM,
what was it about the Red that made convert to campy?


----------



## SIX:am

veloci1 - I've always been a Campy guy since I was in high school. I had a great deal to try out SRAM to see if I would like it or not but was not that impressed in terms of feel. The shifting was great but I didn't like the double tap feature for some reason. I use SRAM X0 on my mtb and love it. I wouldn't replace that with a Shimano XTR even though the new ones look sweet. Overall, I like the feel of the hoods of the Campy and how crisp it shifts. The CULT bearings are top notch as well! When I switch over to my Rotor 3D cranks, I will sure miss those CULT bearings on my Tarmac.


----------



## veloci1

SIX:am, i have been using campy for long time. i just wanted to hear from someone that has gone from red to campy and the reasons why,

on another note, let me know how you like the Rotor R cranks. i am trying to go to rotor R with a Quarq powermeter with stronglight 11 speed chain rings. i just want to hear about the over all quality of the Roto0r cranks.


----------



## monmouthrider

*2011 Tarmac Expert*

Just picked it up over the weekend. Size 52. Replaced with a better picture now.


----------



## PJ352

Congrats on the new bike..._very nice!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## rob1208lv

Just got me a SL3 Roubaix in ORANGE


----------



## clayton.cole23

*My SL3 riding in ITA*

First off I just got to tell everybody on this that I love all your SL3s and how you have built them up. Well, here is mine, today in the raw. I'm still waiting on my SRAM Red 4/8 group (with Ultegra Cassette, brakes, and SRAM Frorce FD) in the mail. After that I will take it to my LBS and have them build it. My mechanical experience is not as good as you all as I can pretty much just adjust the FD, RD, and brakes. 

- Right now I'm living, working, and riding with an Italian club team (yes, Italy it is as good as it gets  ). Our team colors are red and white and that is why I chose this color scheme. Also, red and white are my old HS and college colors. 

- I'll post the final pic when it is done. Look forward to seeing more pics too from current and future SL3 owners.


----------



## PJ352

Before I finally decided on my Project Black Pro, this paint scheme was under serious consideration. I think it's gonna build up into a great looking bike.

Congrats, and be sure to post pics when the build is completed.


----------



## dingobat

monmouthrider - we have the same bike. although i'm sure thats common enough, ours look alike even down to the pedals and bottle cages. mines a 54.


----------



## jnbrown

monmouthrider said:


> Just picked it up over the weekend. Size 52. Blackberry pic is the best I could do for now.


Are those Blackburn cages?
How do you like them?
I was also considering those for my S-Works which is due this month and the same color as yours. I thought the colors would go well together.


----------



## monmouthrider

jnbrown said:


> Are those Blackburn cages?
> How do you like them?
> I was also considering those for my S-Works which is due this month and the same color as yours. I thought the colors would go well together.



Yes, those are the Blackburn Camber CF in the matte black finish. The shop was giving me this one or a Specialized Rib Cage Carbon but the Rib Cage is backordered until the end of March so I decided not to wait. So I got one "free" and bought the second. As far as match, it goes nicely with the bike. They hold the bottle securely too.


----------



## monmouthrider

dingobat said:


> monmouthrider - we have the same bike. although i'm sure thats common enough, ours look alike even down to the pedals and bottle cages. mines a 54.


NICE bike! I really love the color scheme. Looks identical except for size. I'm running the the Shimano Ultegra pedals and Blackburn Camber cages.


----------



## monmouthrider

BTW, on the Specialized site, it says a chain catcher comes with it? Mine did not, did yours? I ended up ordering a K-Edge chain catcher in red.


----------



## dingobat

monmouthrider said:


> BTW, on the Specialized site, it says a chain catcher comes with it? Mine did not, did yours? I ended up ordering a K-Edge chain catcher in red.


I hadn't seen that, but no, it did not.


----------



## ukbloke

monmouthrider said:


> BTW, on the Specialized site, it says a chain catcher comes with it? Mine did not, did yours? I ended up ordering a K-Edge chain catcher in red.


It says "Carbon chain stay protector". This is just a flimsy plate mounted (stuck?) on the chain stay near the chain rings, not a chain catcher.


----------



## monmouthrider

ukbloke said:


> It says "Carbon chain stay protector". This is just a flimsy plate mounted (stuck?) on the chain stay near the chain rings, not a chain catcher.


You're right except that under the Tarmac Expert technical specs tab at the bottom at notes it also says chain catcher.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52900&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## clayton.cole23

Well here she is. Pictures are not the greatest had to take it in the house, been raining hard here. 

- My mechanic weighed it in at 16.5lb. Road it on the trainer to get a feel for SRAM (fist time) and saddle (still adjusting). Love the SRAM!:thumbsup: Looking like there will be light rain tomorrow, so first ride will be a wet one! :blush2: 

Keep posting your pics!


----------



## Cni2i

clayton.cole23 said:


> Well here she is. Pictures are not the greatest had to take it in the house, been raining hard here.
> 
> - My mechanic weighed it in at 16.5lb. Road it on the trainer to get a feel for SRAM (fist time) and saddle (still adjusting). Love the SRAM!:thumbsup: Looking like there will be light rain tomorrow, so first ride will be a wet one! :blush2:
> 
> Keep posting your pics!


She's definitely a looker. Great job with putting the color scheme together. +1 on SRAM. Love the ergonomics of SRAM shifters/brake levers.


----------



## SpokeBroke

*New SL3 Roubaix*

Here's my new Roubaix Expert. I did swap out the seat.


----------



## obiwan kenobi

2011 S-WORKS SL3 Neon Red


----------



## jabrabu

SpokeBroke said:


> Here's my new Roubaix Expert. I did swap out the seat.


I don't see anything. Is it the blue/white or the carbon? 

I think the Expert level Roubaix is the sweet spot for value. You get the SL3 frame and the Ultegra components at a price that's relatively affordable. Unfortunately, it isn't available until late May or June. Since I sold my road bike I don't want to wait that long, so I'm stepping up to the Pro level bike. I'm not sure if it's worth the extra money, especialy since it's the same frame, but you do get Dura-Ace shifters & derailleurs, lighter wheels, the S-Works cranks, carbon handlebars, and a lighter saddle.

I also like the Cannondale Synapse, but it also isn't available until June.

The bike industry's inventory strategy seems messed up. I think they are trying to have just-in-time inventory, but it's actually not-in-time inventory, and they are losing sales because of it. I was ready to buy a new Synapse, but since they are not available I decided to get a Roubaix. Ordered a Roubaix Expert and then found out that it also is not available until around June. At that point I started shopping for a used bike. I ended up finding a super deal on a new Roubaix Pro, but otherwise I wouldn't have bought a new bike.


----------



## DarkoBWM

clayton.cole23 said:


> Well here she is. Pictures are not the greatest had to take it in the house, been raining hard here.
> 
> - My mechanic weighed it in at 16.5lb. Road it on the trainer to get a feel for SRAM (fist time) and saddle (still adjusting). Love the SRAM!:thumbsup: Looking like there will be light rain tomorrow, so first ride will be a wet one! :blush2:
> 
> Keep posting your pics!


Did you build that? Just wondering cause on Spec's website has the SL3 Pro SRAM with the Spec Chainring/crank.


----------



## clayton.cole23

DarkoBWM said:


> Did you build that? Just wondering cause on Spec's website has the SL3 Pro SRAM with the Spec Chainring/crank.


Yep, bought that frame from R&A Cycles, and then the SRAM RED/Saddle/bottle cages from velomine. Used my old bar, stem, pedals, and wheels to stay in my budget ($3,300). I’m using a force FD because all the reviews said it was better than the RED. Tell you what, my FD is lighting quick when shifting. Love the ride so far and really digg SRAM Red. First ride, I took a whole minute off my favorite climb (13:00min down to 12:00) with only 10 days between efforts. I’m a pretty fit racer and 1min is a huge jump. I was riding my 2009 Bianchi Alu-Carbon before. Don’t know if I’m strong enough to ever tell the difference between the Specialized crank and the SRAM Red crank, but I sure can tell that the SL3 is very stiff and really begs to be pushed hard.


----------



## DarkoBWM

clayton.cole23 said:


> Yep, bought that frame from R&A Cycles, and then the SRAM RED/Saddle/bottle cages from velomine. Used my old bar, stem, pedals, and wheels to stay in my budget ($3,300). I’m using a force FD because all the reviews said it was better than the RED. Tell you what, my FD is lighting quick when shifting. Love the ride so far and really digg SRAM Red. First ride, I took a whole minute off my favorite climb (13:00min down to 12:00) with only 10 days between efforts. I’m a pretty fit racer and 1min is a huge jump. I was riding my 2009 Bianchi Alu-Carbon before. Don’t know if I’m strong enough to ever tell the difference between the Specialized crank and the SRAM Red crank, but I sure can tell that the SL3 is very stiff and really begs to be pushed hard.


You're the 2nd person to tell me that Force's FD is better than Reds. I'm dumbfounded at that. Why would a companies 2nd tier FD be better than their 1st tier?


----------



## clayton.cole23

DarkoBWM said:


> You're the 2nd person to tell me that Force's FD is better than Reds. I'm dumbfounded at that. Why would a companies 2nd tier FD be better than their 1st tier?


I think that got the problem fixed now with the 2011 parts. I’m no expert but I think it was a flex issue with the plastic seating interacting with the titanium cage. Never heard that it broke or had malfunctions, just that it was not as responsive.


----------



## DarkoBWM

clayton.cole23 said:


> I think that got the problem fixed now with the 2011 parts. I’m no expert but I think it was a flex issue with the plastic seating interacting with the titanium cage. Never heard that it broke or had malfunctions, just that it was not as responsive.


See I'm debating whether or not I want to buy SRAM Red groupset and build up a bike myself, or buy the bike you have from Spec. Weird that the Spec bike has everything SRAM and then Ultegra cassette?


----------



## clayton.cole23

DarkoBWM said:


> See I'm debating whether or not I want to buy SRAM Red groupset and build up a bike myself, or buy the bike you have from Spec. Weird that the Spec bike has everything SRAM and then Ultegra cassette?


I have a Ultegra cassette too. I think it is to keep the cost down, RED cassette is twice the price. Again, another SRAMisum that I’ve read about. I guess the RED cassette is a little bit noisier then the force or any Shimano (chain as well). Pro’s ride both the RED or Force/Shimano cassettes on the pro calendar, armatures ride both also. Personal preference I guess. My red drivetrain does sound a bit different then old Shimano, more like a very, very quite free wheel hub when pedaling. I personally like the sound but it does bother me a bit because my spider senses tell me noise=friction.


----------



## DarkoBWM

clayton.cole23 said:


> I have a Ultegra cassette too. I think it is to keep the cost down, RED cassette is twice the price. Again, another SRAMisum that I’ve read about. I guess the RED cassette is a little bit noisier then the force or any Shimano (chain as well). Pro’s ride both the RED or Force/Shimano cassettes on the pro calendar, armatures ride both also. Personal preference I guess. My red drivetrain does sound a bit different then old Shimano, more like a very, very quite free wheel hub when pedaling. I personally like the sound but it does bother me a bit because my spider senses tell me noise=friction.


I hate there are so many decisions in cycling! :cryin: 
Hahaha but thanks for talking, beautiful bike btw!


----------



## clayton.cole23

DarkoBWM said:


> I hate there are so many decisions in cycling! :cryin:
> Hahaha but thanks for talking, beautiful bike btw!


Agree and thanks!  When the wife gave me the green light to buy this bad boy (yes I know, I know but I’m still married) I was borderline insane trying to get everything just right for me. I think I could have almost slapped any grouppo on the SL3 and it still would have been fast. I’m in love with the RED and how they look. Don’t get me wrong the shifting is world class and I will not now go back to Shimano but I was drooling of the SRAM Red bling factor for over a year now  . I just wish I could have bought this bike with I was 23 instead of 33, I guess that is what makes it so special to me.


----------



## RkFast

jabrabu said:


> The bike industry's inventory strategy seems messed up. I think they are trying to have just-in-time inventory, but it's actually not-in-time inventory, and they are losing sales because of it. I was ready to buy a new Synapse, but since they are not available I decided to get a Roubaix. Ordered a Roubaix Expert and then found out that it also is not available until around June. At that point I started shopping for a used bike. I ended up finding a super deal on a new Roubaix Pro, but otherwise I wouldn't have bought a new bike.


Couldnt agree more. And this is problem that spans all disciplines and bike types. Im on month four of a five month wait for an SL3 S-Works. I understand that the higher end pieces arent mass produced and a order/wait cycle is to be expected. But a five month wait...more for many other types of frames....is not a good customer experience.


----------



## 92gli

robeast said:


> Just finished up my SL3 Astana build, minus the Astana stickers.












I really like this. I was initially thinking to myself "he went too far", yet, I keep coming back to look at it. :thumbsup: The different shade of blue on the brakes is messing it up a little though.


----------



## SpokeBroke

*My new SL3 Roubaix*

Jabrabu - Sorry, my photo did not attach last time. Trying again here. I agree that the Expert level is a sweet spot in value. I actually was in the market for the Roubaix Pro with Dura Ace, but when I realized the Expert had the same frame and full Ultegra, it made sense for me, especially at my level of riding. At some point I may go back and upgrade the wheels, and go back to the original seat. I changed that out to get used to riding again after the winter. 
I did not experience any difficulty getting the bike, I ordered it (to get the Carbon color) on 2/14 and it was at my LBS on 2/21. It had to come in from the West Coast. They built it that day. I have about 300 miles on it and I am very pleased with the ride and performance of the bike.


----------



## jabrabu

SpokeBroke, thanks for the photo. I like that color. I had originally ordered the blue/white bike since the black wasn't available, but then was later told that the blue/white wasn't available either. I like the black a little better, but the blue/white looks okay too. It would look even better to me if it didn't have so much white (e.g. saddle, stem, bar tape, etc.), but I guess white parts are pretty popular these days. I'm just old-fashioned I guess.

The availability problem is probably worse right now since it is spring and the season is starting.

I do like the looks of the Roubaix Pro, though, and I don't think there is anything that I'll want to change on it.


----------



## SpokeBroke

Jabrabu - 
No doubt - That Pro is a great machine, I could have easily gone for that. If you have not gotten it already you are going to really love it. I still can't get over the smoothness yet stiffness of the SL 3 frame. It just seems to absorb the road bumps and vibrations, yet stiff and full on power transfer when you get after it. Let me know how you like the wheels on your Pro, that is is the one thing I may swap out in the next year. Had a great ride this afternoon, even with a stiff headwind!
Enjoy!


----------



## 9tarmac

Here's mine. Built it up as the budget allowed. There's a few more upgrades on the wishlist but very happy so far.

- 2011 Specialized S-Works SL3 Frameset (54cm)
- Ultegra 6700 Groupset (Dura Ace cassette)
- Shimano Dura Ace 7900 CL wheels
- Garmin Edge 500
- 3T Dorico LTD Seatpost
- Specialized Toupe Gel Saddle
- 3T Ergonova Pro Handlebars
- Zipp White Bottle Cage x 2
- Shimano Dura Ace 7810 Pedals
- 3T ARX Pro Stem
- Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tyres
- Gore Bike Wear Cables
- Fizik Microtex Bar Tape

View attachment 227998


----------



## jabrabu

SpokeBroke said:


> Jabrabu -
> No doubt - That Pro is a great machine, I could have easily gone for that. If you have not gotten it already you are going to really love it. I still can't get over the smoothness yet stiffness of the SL 3 frame. It just seems to absorb the road bumps and vibrations, yet stiff and full on power transfer when you get after it. Let me know how you like the wheels on your Pro, that is is the one thing I may swap out in the next year. Had a great ride this afternoon, even with a stiff headwind!
> Enjoy!


SpokeBroke, 
I have a thread about my new Roubaix Pro in the Specialized section on this forum. The thread title is "New Bike Day". There are some photos and initial impressions in there.

I like the wheels so far. They look great, they are reasonably light (just under 1500gm), and they are stiff enough but not super stiff, which would give a harsher ride.

It's interesting to compare the seat-handlebar relationship of my Roubaix to the Tarmac above. The Roubiax has the higher head tube for more comfort, but my handlebars are actually further below the seat level than on that Tarmac. It's really just a matter of how you set up the stem and spacers. So you can have the smoother ride of the Roubaix and still have the more aggressive aero position if you want, or you could have the quicker handling response of the Tarmac with a more upright position if you want.

The bottle cage in the photo was temporary. I just installed some Blackburn carbon cages. They are matte carbon with white letters and a little red logo, which matches the bike perfectly.


----------



## b_new_b

*Htc Sl3*

View attachment 228016


----------



## RkFast

sweet ride, b and b.

Dumb question....what bottle cages you got there?


----------



## jabrabu

b_new_b,
Nice S-Works there. Looks fast. Are those S-works cranks with Q-rings?


----------



## Cni2i

9tarmac said:


> Here's mine. Built it up as the budget allowed. There's a few more upgrades on the wishlist but very happy so far.
> 
> - 2011 Specialized S-Works SL3 Frameset (54cm)
> - Ultegra 6700 Groupset (Dura Ace cassette)
> - Shimano Dura Ace 7900 CL wheels
> - Garmin Edge 500
> - 3T Dorico LTD Seatpost
> - Specialized Toupe Gel Saddle
> - 3T Ergonova Pro Handlebars
> - Zipp White Bottle Cage x 2
> - Shimano Dura Ace 7810 Pedals
> - 3T ARX Pro Stem
> - Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tyres
> - Gore Bike Wear Cables
> - Fizik Microtex Bar Tape
> 
> View attachment 227998


Very nice and clean setup. Congrats on your new bike.


----------



## fritzbox

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkoBWM

I'm ordering my SL3 expert either tomorrow or saturday. My LBS asked what color tape/cables I want. 

What do you guys think would look best?

White tape/White cable

White tape/red cable

red tape/white cable

red / red

red / black

black / black

black / white

black / red


----------



## SpokeBroke

Red/black or black/red might look cool, especially on the carbon / black Expert.


----------



## b_new_b

jabrabu said:


> b_new_b,
> Nice S-Works there. Looks fast. Are those S-works cranks with Q-rings?


Lightning cranks with a Quarq power meter. FSA rings.
Reynolds bottle cages.


----------



## DarkoBWM

SpokeBroke said:


> Red/black or black/red might look cool, especially on the carbon / black Expert.


Yea I was thinking red/black would look pretty cool. I could always switch it up later.


----------



## paolosauler

Race Wheels










Training Wheels


----------



## ping771

*tarmac*

paolosauler:

Beautiful Tarmac! What size is that frame?


----------



## paolosauler

thanks! 53.7 top tube


----------



## rubbersoul

sweet bike man!


----------



## jnbrown

Ordered in January. Received the frameset a few weeks ago and just finished the final touches. I am totally impressed with the ride of this bike.


----------



## Ghost234

My baby. 











This is in its lightest/sexiest set up. Typically it will be ridden with a PT Pro+ in the rear and Shimano RS80 front wheel.


----------



## Maiaibing

Just plain vanilla SL3 Roubaix with the Ultega setup. Really like the colors.


----------



## veloci1

New SRAM RED BLACK installed. Loving this set up.


----------



## Lu-Max

*My 2011 Roubaix S-Works SL3*


----------



## carlislegeorge

Lu-Max said:


> ]


what kind of wheels?


----------



## Lu-Max

Boyd 50mm Carbon Clinchers


----------



## monmouthrider

*Question about your Boyds*

Nice build. Looks stealthy. I saw your bike on the pics thread and was wondering what you did to black out the Boyd logos. Also how do you like the wheels?


----------



## Lu-Max

They are not blacked out, I ordered the wheels without the logos on them.

The Boyd's are stiff and light and climb quite well, absolutely no complaints about them. 
Awesome customer service as well. 
My only nitpick would be that the rear hub is a tad loud when it free wheels, but most carbon wheels are like that.
As far as braking performance is concerned although the braking of the carbons is not equal to my alloy rims it has proven to be more than adequate.
The key I have found is using the Swiss Stop yellow carbon specific pads and toeing them in a bit.
When I first rode them the pads were installed parallel to the rims and the resulting braking performance was not very good. 
I was feeling strong pulsing through the brake levers and both pads were squealing. 
After toeing them in the squealing vanished and the pulsing was reduced by probably 95%.
At one point I was cut off by another rider and had to really get on the brakes. 
When he swerved in front of me I was able to lock up the rear wheel and brake hard enough on the front to avoid hitting him.
Hope this is helpful.
I have not yet ridden them in rain but for 'dry' riding I am satisfied with the braking performance.


----------



## chrisden5150

Lu Max,

Sweet S-works Roubaix build. I hope to build one very similar this fall. How do you like the bike so far? How much does it weigh? What was your previous ride and how does the S-works compare?


----------



## Lu-Max

Previous bike was a 2006 steel Bianchi: Ultegra triple + Kysirium Equipe wheels. There is no comparison.

Cycling has become an entirely new sport to me through this bike.

The same rides that I averaged 15-16 MPH on last year I am now averaging over 20.

My first century is Sunday, will report back after the weekend.
Very excited to see what I can accomplish.


----------



## ukbloke

Lu-Max said:


> My first century is Sunday, will report back after the weekend.
> Very excited to see what I can accomplish.


Good luck with the century ride!

My wife is used to me looking at "bike porn" (her words not mine). I'm not sure what she will say, now that you guys are adding girls to the pictures!


----------



## Cado

Here's the latest version of mine

You can view more pics in hi-res at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alain_cadorette/5717043753/in/set-72157624655180858/

+ a cool vid of last week's Crit that my teammate Chris from *ABC Cycles & Sports* did: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDpAQcwo-bw&feature=player_embedded

I am known as _"Alain"_ or _"Cado"_ in the video. At the start I am on just in front and a little to the left of Chris. #780 white jersey, blue and black bib. This is a Master A and B mixed Crit. Lots of people 80 to 100 about...

About the bike:
Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 Cancellara Star Rider edition frame set, SRAM Red, SRAM Force (front derailleur), Zipp 303 Wheels, S-Works crankset, Stronglight CT2 53/39 chainrings, Toupé Team Carbon seat, FSA K-Force Light seatpost, FSA OS-99 stem, 3T Ergonova Team handlebar, Dura Ace chain, Dura Ace cassette, Speedplay Zero Ti pedals, TRP R970 SL brakes and other components from ABC Cycles & Sports in Montreal

14 pds ready to roll including Powertap SL+, bottle cages, speed/cadence sensors and Garmin Edge 500 (13.6 before PT on Zipps). Size 54

View attachment 230436


View attachment 230437


View attachment 230435


View attachment 230434


----------



## Cni2i

Nice footage.


----------



## fritzbox

My new Saxobank Sworks :thumbsup:


----------



## fritzbox

Another Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## veloci1

Nice set up. one of the nicest, if not the nicest. good color balance and great equipment.

again, great job.


----------



## Ronman

My 61cm Tarmac Pro SL3.


----------



## fritzbox

veloci1 said:


> Nice set up. one of the nicest, if not the nicest. good color balance and great equipment.
> 
> again, great job.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## veloci1

Fritzbox or anyone,
Where did you get that frame in that color?
I asked a few bike shops and they keep on showing me the white edition of the Saxo bank. I want your color Saxo bank in 54 cm.


----------



## terrain

Lu - How was the Century on your Roubaix?




Lu-Max said:


> Previous bike was a 2006 steel Bianchi: Ultegra triple + Kysirium Equipe wheels. There is no comparison.
> 
> Cycling has become an entirely new sport to me through this bike.
> 
> The same rides that I averaged 15-16 MPH on last year I am now averaging over 20.
> 
> My first century is Sunday, will report back after the weekend.
> Very excited to see what I can accomplish.


----------



## fritzbox

veloci1 said:


> Fritzbox or anyone,
> Where did you get that frame in that color?
> I asked a few bike shops and they keep on showing me the white edition of the Saxo bank. I want your color Saxo bank in 54 cm.


Hi,

I have bought the frameset at a local bike shop in my hometown. The dealers name is Stenger and he is a favorised Specialized Dealer (one of the biggest dealers in Europe). I might be able to get it also I has it not on store (as far as I know he is sending the goods within Europe). Just give him a call (ask for Sascha).
http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav


----------



## terrain

Ronman said:


> My 61cm Tarmac Pro SL3.


What are your measurements?


----------



## BunnV

robeast said:


> Just finished up my SL3 Astana build, minus the Astana stickers.


Wow! I know this is old but I just saw it.....
That is the best use of that LTD Red group I've ever seen! 
That looks awesome, the white spokes are killer too. Very nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ezrida

here's mine


----------



## Optimus

Very NICE!!!


----------



## Ronman

I'm 6' 5" tall with a 36 inseam




terrain said:


> What are your measurements?


----------



## shb77

Sold my SL2 to replace it for this SL3
Have changed the wheels and also the seat, otherwise it's completely standard - just got to change the cassette (11-28) to a 11-23 or a 12-25 to give me a better range of gearing


----------



## Optimus

Wow ... that's an awesome bike. How does she compare to the SL2?


----------



## Optimus

shb77 said:


> Sold my SL2 to replace it for this SL3
> Have changed the wheels and also the seat, otherwise it's completely standard - just got to change the cassette (11-28) to a 11-23 or a 12-25 to give me a better range of gearing


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe that seatpost is made to clamp carbon rails.


----------



## shb77

The SL3 climbs much better and easier than the SL2 did (I had the 2011 Tarmac Comp with 105 previously). My times improved considerably (though that may also be in part placebo effect!).

Regarding the carbon railed seat, I checked with my LBS and they said that as long as I didn't overtighten the rails, it'd be fine on my seatpost - if you think that this info is incorrect, please advise?

Many thanks


----------



## PJ352

shb77 said:


> Regarding the carbon railed seat, I checked with my LBS and they said that as long as I didn't overtighten the rails, it'd be fine on my seatpost - if you think that this info is incorrect, please advise?
> Many thanks


Well, the overtightening comment _always_ holds true, no matter the CF component, but if you're concerned, I suggest contacting Specialized. FWIW, I have the same post and there were no warnings against using it with CF saddle rails.


----------



## Optimus

PJ352 said:


> Well, the overtightening comment _always_ holds true, no matter the CF component, but if you're concerned, I suggest contacting Specialized. FWIW, I have the same post and there were no warnings against using it with CF saddle rails.


I believe the clamp on that post is made for round rails ... for oval seat rails such as the ones found on Specialized CF rails, they recommend a compatible clamp.


----------



## Optimus

shb77 said:


> The SL3 climbs much better and easier than the SL2 did (I had the 2011 Tarmac Comp with 105 previously). My times improved considerably (though that may also be in part placebo effect!).
> Many thanks



How about the comfort aspect of things? Does it absorb more road buzz?


----------



## wetpaint

My new SL3, still have matte crank arms and new bars on back order. Came out to 14.95, nearly 1/2 pounds lighter than my SL2.


----------



## PJ352

Optimus said:


> *I believe the clamp on that post is made for round rails* ... for oval seat rails such as the ones found on Specialized CF rails, they recommend a compatible clamp.


I checked my post and (unless Spec's changed it since last year) that appears to be the case. JMO, but I think it's worth a call or email to Spec's customer support. If there's a special clamp available, shb77 should employ it.

EDIT: Found the following statement in the Pave installation instruction notes:
NOTE:The seatpost hardware is available for 7x7mm round alloy rails, or 7x9mm oval carbon fiber rails. The inner wedge pieces are used for all rails, while the mating outer plates are specific to 7x7mm or 7x9mm rails.

Source:
http://service.specialized.com/coll...--Pave-SL--7x7--7x9-rail-clamps--Seatpost.pdf

This given, if shb77's saddle has oval rails, I think the LBS should provide the appropriate outer plates.


----------



## ezrida

^^^^^very nice bike!!!!!^^^^^^


----------



## vladt

awesome!!!
Also have matt crank arms on order.
When would specialzed get their "ass in gear!"


----------



## citanest

size 58
13.5lb as shown


----------



## Cni2i

citanest said:


> size 58
> 13.5lb as shown


NICE! 13.5 lbs for a 58cm is pretty impressive. Everything flows very well.....ummmm except for the blue-colored garmin (only kidding ). I have the exact same one. I wished Garmin was selling the red- or black-colored ones when i purchased mine. But I digress. 

Those Hollowgram SL cranks are one of my favorite cranksets. They are not cheap, but are one of the lightest and stiffest cranksets out there. Sometimes I wished I hadn't sold them with my SuperSix HM


----------



## ukbloke

citanest said:


> size 58
> 13.5lb as shown


Is that really a 58? The head tube looks much shorter than I would expect. I know they reduced it by 15mm for the 2012 SL4, but the 2011 SL3 should be the same head tube size as my 2009, but it looks completely different.


----------



## citanest

ukbloke said:


> Is that really a 58? The head tube looks much shorter than I would expect. I know they reduced it by 15mm for the 2012 SL4, but the 2011 SL3 should be the same head tube size as my 2009, but it looks completely different.


Team Geo. 170mm head tube. For those who want a lower drop.
Don't think SL4 comes in team geo.


----------



## citanest

Cni2i said:


> NICE! 13.5 lbs for a 58cm is pretty impressive. Everything flows very well.....ummmm except for the blue-colored garmin (only kidding ). I have the exact same one. I wished Garmin was selling the red- or black-colored ones when i purchased mine. But I digress.
> 
> Those Hollowgram SL cranks are one of my favorite cranksets. They are not cheap, but are one of the lightest and stiffest cranksets out there. Sometimes I wished I hadn't sold them with my SuperSix HM


no kidding. I hate the blue too, but it only came in blue initially. Oh well. I will just keep using it until garmin comes up with something better. it will be hard because the 500 does everything I want.


----------



## ukbloke

citanest said:


> Team Geo. 170mm head tube. For those who want a lower drop.
> Don't think SL4 comes in team geo.


That's it, thank. They stopped doing the team geo after the 2010 model year.


----------



## citanest

ukbloke said:


> That's it, thank. They stopped doing the team geo after the 2010 model year.


I didn't think team geo was necessary. same can be achieved by a different angled stem
I wanted the regular geo but it wasn't available.


----------



## wm07

citanest, Nice matching chain too!
Very nicely built.


----------



## wm07

Here is mine.
It was first built up in August with Rival and Force components with white bar tape.
Since then, its got black bar tape with white hoods, Sram Red levers, crank, and rear derailuer, Ultegra front derailuer, and Red cassette.  Negative G brakes.
14.50 lbs.
Sorry about the picture quality. iPhone was all I've got when I'm out riding.


----------



## shb77

PJ352 said:


> I checked my post and (unless Spec's changed it since last year) that appears to be the case. JMO, but I think it's worth a call or email to Spec's customer support. If there's a special clamp available, shb77 should employ it.
> 
> EDIT: Found the following statement in the Pave installation instruction notes:
> NOTE:The seatpost hardware is available for 7x7mm round alloy rails, or 7x9mm oval carbon fiber rails. The inner wedge pieces are used for all rails, while the mating outer plates are specific to 7x7mm or 7x9mm rails.
> 
> Source:
> http://service.specialized.com/coll...--Pave-SL--7x7--7x9-rail-clamps--Seatpost.pdf
> 
> This given, if shb77's saddle has oval rails, I think the LBS should provide the appropriate outer plates.



I do have oval rails and am now onto this as a priority - thanks for the full responses and advice!


----------



## shb77

Optimus said:


> How about the comfort aspect of things? Does it absorb more road buzz?


Everything about the SL3 feels better than the SL2: stiffer, feels like it takes less effort to climb/ get up to speed in comparison to the SL2.
Bear in mind the SL2 was 8R carbon whereas the SL3 is a higher grade - I believe 10R which might provide a part-explanation. 

The time I noticed this was when I first went out on a few rides having just got the SL3 - this was when it was on the stock fulcrums


----------



## ezrida

wow beautiful. what size is that?


----------



## citanest

Very nice. I actually prefer white bar tape and saddle but I couldn't keep them clean.


----------



## ezrida

wow, im in love!!!! sweet ride


----------



## wm07

Thanks! It's a 52cm frame.

Yes, I like it with white tape too, but it's just too hard to keep clean. I heard Fizik's white tape is a little easier to keep clean, may be I will give it a try next.


----------



## Optimus

NICE ... VERY NICE!!! Love em' Tarmacs!


----------



## CEARACING

jrob1775 said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/4461731782/" title="SL3 side angle by jwrobert, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/4461731782_e70cfda573.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="SL3 side angle" /></a>


Amazing mate!!!


----------



## mitong

Im selling mine just listed it in classifieds.


----------



## RC Rider

great bikes!


----------



## busterb

so sick!


----------



## clynch

*2012 sl3*

52cm 2012 SL3 Expert(sans bar tape....LBS was out of black). Coming off a 2009 Tarmac Elite. No weight yet, but the 09 Elite was 15.2 with the same build so I'm guessing just under 15. Cant wait to get this on the road.


----------



## Optimus

Hawt!!!


----------



## jnbrown

Nice looking bike.
I have a 2011 S-Works and I don't care for the look of the decals.
Wish it was more like this. Oh well.
Wonder if there is way to make the big white SWORKS more subtle.


----------



## Cni2i

clynch said:


> 52cm 2012 SL3 Expert(sans bar tape....LBS was out of black). Coming off a 2009 Tarmac Elite. No weight yet, but the 09 Elite was 15.2 with the same build so I'm guessing just under 15. Cant wait to get this on the road.


NIce build. Does the Expert build come with RED gruppo now? Or did you just transfer over components from your previous bike?

Haven't been following Spesh bikes for a while now...:blush2:


----------



## clynch

*Frameset*



Cni2i said:


> NIce build. Does the Expert build come with RED gruppo now? Or did you just transfer over components from your previous bike?
> 
> Haven't been following Spesh bikes for a while now...:blush2:


Thanks. No, the RED came from a previous build. I purchased as frameset.


----------



## elm

Hi, first post and hopefully somewhat on topic. Am currently debating which road bike to get: 2011 roubaix sl2 elite vs 2012 cannondale synapse apex 6


----------



## elm

Hi, first post and hopefully somewhat on topic. Am currently debating which road bike to get: 2011 roubaix sl2 elite vs 2012 cannondale synapse apex 6 vs the 2011 roubaix sl3 expert compact. By these choice you'd have accurately gauged my skill level: very aspiring beginner. My goal is to be able to do 30-50 miles on w-ends and throw in a longer ride once/twice a year. I am fairly sensitive to price but this would be secondary if the price difference between the cheapest (sl2) and priciest (sl3) ~ $1000 is justified. I am looking to purchase one bike that I will not need to replace for the very long term (5-10 years). 

What do you think would be the best choice for me, and why?
Thanks!


----------



## BikerNutz77

*My SL3 being born*

After a few months of intense patience, my new SL3 was birthed. She came in at 3lbs 13oz and was 56cm tall. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## skinidipi

She's beautiful. Has me second guessing my choice of black/blue (still waiting for delivery) Had I seen a picture like this of the frame I just might have been swayed a little more toward this color. Went back and forth for weeks just like others we have heard from on here. Will be anxious to see the final build. Please post a pic when complete. Enjoy!


----------



## roadworthy

Agree with Skinidipi. It was a tough decision for me as well. The Black with neon blue has a cool hotrod look to it and the charcoal we now see versus the less than flattering web pictures is beautiful.
I ordered the charcoal a couple of weeks ago and was second guessing myself but now feel better seeing a picture of the actual frame. Love the look, congrats and I too look forward to the build.


----------



## msg98

looks awesome


----------



## roadworthy

My build is right behind you BikerNutz...got the call from the bike shop and the frameset is in...same as yours except size 58cm. I am stoked.


----------



## eugenetsang

citanest said:


> size 58
> 13.5lb as shown


Nice setup! By the way, what kind of chain is that?!


----------



## clynch

*Proper pic*

A proper pic of the finished build and a shot of the rear dropout for Optimus
52cm SL3
14.7lbs


----------



## SIX:am

Awesome build Clynch! I ordered mine the other day and should be picking it up tomorrow afternoon. Gotta love these Tarmacs! Hopefully I don't sell this one this time around


----------



## clynch

Thanks SIX. I called to order a SL4 but just couldn't stomach the uncertainty of wait time that comes with Specialized orders. Very happy the dealer found this paint scheme for me.


----------



## RkFast

All black....badass.


----------



## PJ352

clynch said:


> Very happy the dealer found this paint scheme for me.


Probably my favorite paint scheme of all the 2012 Tarmacs... _congrats!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## roadworthy

Schaweeeet. Very nice. Looks fast just sittin' there.


----------



## clynch

thanks. I lusted over the Project Black SL3, and this paint scheme struck a similar chord with me.


----------



## PJ352

clynch said:


> thanks. I lusted over the* Project Black SL3*, and this paint scheme struck a similar chord with me.


Coincidentally, that's what I chose.


----------



## carlislegeorge

PJ352 said:


> Coincidentally, that's what I chose.


me too, still liking it! I would post a pic of the current final version, but I have probably done it enough that folks are sick of it


----------



## SIX:am

Had to share my Expert (similar to Clynch's bike).

15.6lbs with all the bells and whistles. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6518255259/" title="IMG_0648 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6518255259_339a0a836c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0648"></a>


----------



## BunnV

SIX:am said:


> Had to share my Expert (similar to Clynch's bike).15.6lbs with all the bells and whistles.>


Beautiful. Gorgeous. Bad to the bone. 

But if I were to guess what it weighed I'd say "13.9" or so, even with the heavy Garmin.


----------



## SIX:am

Thanks BunnV. Maybe the saddle, stem, and handlebar could be a little bit lighter? I'm just using aluminum bars and a crmo saddle rail. I saved all my good stuff for my other build.


----------



## clynch

Looks great Six. Love the look of the LW's. I noticed you added some black trim as well .


----------



## BunnV

SIX:am said:


> Thanks BunnV. Maybe the saddle, stem, and handlebar could be a little bit lighter? I'm just using aluminum bars and a crmo saddle rail. I saved all my good stuff for my other build.


Good stuff??? Wow! I see Campy and Lightweights etc on this build and the good stuff is still in the garage? I can't wait to see the "other build!" :thumbsup:


----------



## nis240sxt

That looks totally SICK Alfred!! Love it. Can't wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## SIX:am

Thanks John! Loving it so far. I don't really need to know how it rides since it wasn't too long ago that I had my Pro. I am excited to have a Tarmac again tho. Shouldn't have sold that Pro. Sigh.


----------



## Ronman

Nice build Six. Dig the dark colors with just a few lighter contrasts. Can I ask what handlebar you're running? And what is the reach and drop? I'm still attempting to find the right bar and have come close but not nailed the ergo sweet spot yet. Your bar looks similar to what I'm running, but with flatter drops.


----------



## b_new_b

Hawt! 

What country is this frame available?


----------



## SIX:am

Clynch - yeah, I didn't notice yours until I posted mine but I think it definitely looks better blacked out. I'm gonna black out the red trim on the top tube as well. I'll shoot you some photos once I get it done.

Roman - thanks for the compliment. I'm running a 3T Ergosum Pro (aluminum) handlebar. It has a drop of 128mm and a reach of 89mm. Been happy with these bars for years now and this is all I use. 243gr vs 201gr compared to the carbon version.

B_New_B - I purchased my bike here in the US. I'm sure Clynch is from here as well.


----------



## clynch

@Sixam
Yeah, I'd definitely like to see some pics with the top tube done.

@b_new_b
Available in the US, but not listed on the consumer site. Listed as "Black Satin/Red" on the dealer site.


----------



## SIX:am

Here it is Clynch! 

Sorry for the poor iPhone pic, but it's gloss black.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6520931091/" title="IMG_0653 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6520931091_cc0b84b807_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0653"></a>


----------



## clynch

looks great. nice touch with the red S.


----------



## willstylez

*2011 S-Works Astana OSBB (58)....*

....with Ultegra build, which is from my 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert. Swapped frames 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ejprez

*OSBB and Hollowgram crank*



citanest said:


> size 58
> 13.5lb as shown


Did you have to use an additional spacers or something to use the Hollowgram with OSBB? I saw the shell is 62mm wide instead of 68 like original bb30.

Thanks


----------



## citanest

No, I don't need additional spacers. I just followed the Cannondale installation instructions and install everything the way you would install it onto a Cannondale frame.


----------



## ukbloke

ejprez said:


> Did you have to use an additional spacers or something to use the Hollowgram with OSBB? I saw the shell is 62mm wide instead of 68 like original bb30.
> 
> Thanks


The frame comes with press-fit cups that bring it out to the same spec as BB30. The BB30 bearing presses into the cup, and the cup presses in the frame. The idea is that any wear will develop between the bearing and the cup, and if necessary you can replace the cups (rather than frame). I think it is more tolerant of manufacturing error in the frame too.


----------



## dcorn

Configured and brought home my new SL3 S-works LTD. 

13 lbs 4 oz stock without pedals, 15 lbs 11 oz with my changes, pedals and cages.

Changes:

Rolf Prima Echelon w/Pro Race 3 tires (in place of 202 tubulars)
Shimano 105 pedals
Ultegra 6600 11-27 cassette (from my Cervelo, 6700 11-28 on the way)


----------



## todayilearned

Not as amazing as some of the builds you guys have but my 2012 Tarmac Elite SL3:


----------



## Merc

View attachment 254933


I just picked her up yesterday at my LBS and this is the first picture that I took. She is a 2012 Tarmac SL3 Expert with Roval Rapide SL 45 wheels. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Special Eyes

Merc, looks like that vehicle is running over your nice bike!


----------



## Merc

Funny you mention that, I was just looking at the picture and thought the same thing..... That is how I stand it up when I am getting ready for my rides and never thought how it looked.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Merc said:


> View attachment 254933
> 
> 
> I just picked her up yesterday at my LBS and this is the first picture that I took. She is a 2012 Tarmac SL3 Expert with Roval Rapide SL 45 wheels. Pretty sweet!


Hey Merc,

You got a bigger photo of your bike? I ordered the same one today since my S-works sl4 in raceblack is no longer available in my size. I went for an sl3 instead. I get the raceblack color but i get a full bike. I currently ride those same Roval wheels on my sl3 pro.

Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## millerasm

borrowing the wheels from a friend trying to figure out what i wanna go with


----------



## DMFT

millerasm said:


> borrowing the wheels from a friend trying to figure out what i wanna go with


- Nice frame. Make sure you get "fit" on that bike though. Looks like quite the awkward setup with a layback seatpost and 50mm stem. ???


----------



## millerasm

DMFT^^^ the stem a 75mm i used to ride a 54 frame and rode a 90 stem, when i got this bike i got a 56 frame, but the 90mm was to long. so i went with a 75mm i have to move the seat a little but it feels and fit good with the bar reach, seat need to move about 5 mm forward cause im riding in the middle of the seat and want to move a little back to the wider part of the seat. my fit feels good, but any advice would be appreciated. my 54 fit me perfectly but took me quit a bit to get it right, don't wanna have to go through the same hassle with this one.


----------



## kondre2000

I finally got my ride built up and am so happy with its performance.


----------



## Sablotny

*Never browse Craigslist*

or you might make an offer on something like this. Just cogitating the build, see my separate post...


----------



## Special Eyes

My S-Works SL3, a few months old now. Just put the new Zipps on yesterday. SRAM Limited Tour Edition group. S-Works (TRP) brakes. Toupe saddle. Zipp 303 Firecrest w/Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II. Garmin 500. Other S-Works parts. 56 cm.


----------



## Merc

Looks good.


----------



## bb1857

The more I look at these bikes the more I love them. Buying a new ride next week and the Tarmac is front runner!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Special Eyes, that is one CLEAN yellow and black color scheme. Very nice. What's the weight on her?


----------



## Special Eyes

Thanks rcjunkie. Per common practice, without pedals or cages, 15 pounds.

Rode 51 today, and set two PR's per my Strava segments. First ride on the Zipps and I was pumping it!


----------



## Nhat Huy

Great yellow beauty!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Long story short, ordered expensive '12 Race Black S-works SL4 frameset in Dec '11. Waited 4 mos. Specialized unable to produce anymore 49cm in Race Black...

Then decided to go with '12 Race Black Tarmac SL3 HTC2, complete bike ($100 less than SL4 fameset but full bike); only two left in warehouse. Sold components and installed components that were supposed to go on S-Works SL4. 

14.55 lbs as pictured









14.10 lbs as pictured with slightly heavier Conti Gatorskins Hard Shell. 









My '11 pro sl3...sold frameset today


----------



## GTR2ebike

What's the difference between those two frames? color only?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

GTR2ebike said:


> What's the difference between those two frames? color only?


BB30 and 1/2 lb...

Weight weenie details:

2011 sl3 pro threaded bb vs 2012 sl3 htc2 bb30 frameset.

2011 sl3 pro frameset w/ sram red compact crankset (no chain rings), threaded red ceramic bb
-1515g
Fork with compressor plug - 383.4g
Seatpost clamp - 18.7g
'11 Toupe Pro carbon rail saddle - 140g


2012 sl3 htc2 frameset w/ FSA BB30 SL-k crankset (no chain rings) and internal steel bearings
-1335g
Fork with compressor plug - 364.4g
Seatpost clamp - 18.5g
'12 S-works Toupe carbon rail saddle - 112g


----------



## Merc

GTR2ebike said:


> What's the difference between those two frames? color only?


My 2012 Tarmac Expert is identical to RCJunkie's first picture of his Black Tarmac with the Roval Rapide SL45s, except I just installed SRAM Red's 2012 Groupset. I was told by my lbs when I bought a couple of months ago the frames for the 2012 and 2011 SL3 Tarmac are the same (except for color).


----------



## Merc

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Long story short, ordered expensive '12 Race Black S-works SL4 frameset in Dec '11. Waited 4 mos. Specialized unable to produce anymore 49cm in Race Black...
> 
> Then decided to go with '12 Race Black Tarmac SL3 HTC2, complete bike ($100 less than SL4 fameset but full bike); only two left in warehouse. Sold components and installed components that were supposed to go on S-Works SL4.
> 
> 14.55 lbs as pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice bike! I have one almost just like it.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Merc said:


> Nice bike! I have one almost just like it.


Thanks! I was one of the guy who replied to your sl3 post...im adding the new sram red front der and cassette for now..cool almost twins hehe

Some info on new sram red and old sram red compatibility: http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/03/news/it-works-we-test-sram-red-backwards-compatibility_209270


----------



## racemachine

Hi All, first post here. Just got a new frame and built it up with components from my old bike. Thanks to the good folks at Spokesman Bicycles in Santa Cruz for giving me a great deal on the frame and spending the time to fit me properly. Not a super light build, but it rides fast and corners well. Hoping to get a Quarq power meter/crankset in the next year or two.

16.2 lbs as pictured, 15.9 with Mavic Ksyrium SL's. 

-2011 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 HTC frame 56cm
-2011 Zipp 404 clinchers
-Continental GP4000S tires
-Specialized tubes
-2009 SRAM Red shift levers
-2009 SRAM Red rear der
-2009 SRAM Force front der
-2009 SRAM Red brakes
-Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 chain
-Shimano Ultegra 6700 11-28 cassette
-2009 SRAM Red compact crankset 175mm w/ 52-36 rings
-Wheels Mfg BB30 to GXP adapter
-K-Edge chain catcher
-2011 Easton EC90 zero offset seatpost
-2011 Specialized Phenom saddle
-2010 Specialized stem 120mm -16 degrees
-2010 FSA K-Wing handlebars
-Bontrager Gel grip tape
-Garmin Edge 800
-Specialized bottle cages
-2008 Look Keo classic pedals


----------



## Lu-Max

Upgrades complete (for now...)
New:
Saddle = Romin EVO Pro 143mm
Post = Ritchey Superlogic Carbon with carbon rail clamp kit
Stem = Ritchey WCS 260 100mm
Wheels = Zipp 303 Firecrest Clincher
Brakes = SRAM Red 2012 with Zipp Tangente pads


----------



## jeje91

@ lu-max
seeing your cassette, are you working everyday on the top of Zoncolan road ???


----------



## Lu-Max

No, but similar. It is my dream to ride the Zoncolan someday.
I am training for a race up Mt Evans in Colorado, summit 14,120'.
The race begins at 7,500', almost the same as the summit of Zoncolan (7,541').


----------



## Special Eyes

Lu-max, that is sweet!


----------



## phierce

My new 2012 Roubaix SL3 Expert Test Bike.
Replaced my 09 Roubaix Expert Test Bike.

Can't beat the great deals on these if you can get them.


----------



## racemachine

Lu-Max, you're a madman. I just summitted Mt. Whitney which is 14,500 ft. Just hiking at that altitude is difficult, I can't imagine racing up a mountain that high on a bike. Good luck!

Beautiful pic by the way. It looks really scenic.


----------



## augie05

phierce said:


> My new 2012 Roubaix SL3 Expert Test Bike.
> Replaced my 09 Roubaix Expert Test Bike.
> 
> Can't beat the great deals on these if you can get them.


I am borrowing one of these exact bikes this week. My frame on my 2008 Roubaix broke right before I was heading for a week of bike riding in the NC mountains.

How were you able to buy one of these? Just ask you LBS?

I wouldn't mind picking up my test bike if I could get a great deal.


----------



## phierce

augie05 said:


> How were you able to buy one of these? Just ask you LBS?
> 
> I wouldn't mind picking up my test bike if I could get a great deal.


"

Not sure if LBS' should be selling these this early but I was able to buy mine only after being "tested" a few times about a month ago.
If you have a good relationship with you LBS it's worth asking. Even if you have to wait till later in the season, you could save a good amount on buying new.
Not to mention, not everyone has the Test Bike red frame! :thumbsup:
Good luck, the SL3 a big improvement from your 08.


----------



## ErickBrian

Has anyone had any noticeable wear on their matte paint job? I had a Tarmac Comp before I got my SL3 Expert, and I noticed my comp had very visible wear from my legs running the top tube. This started happening to my SL3 recently. Not as much, but definitely there.


----------



## Merc

ErickBrian, I haven't noticed any wear on my black matte 2012 Tarmac Expert frame. Could you post some pictures of yours?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

What kind of wear? Are you talking about the matte finish becoming glossy? I wipe my frame down after my rides with simple green. About 800 mi so far and still looks matte. Got '12 tarmac expert in March.

I used to own a 2010 S-works sl3 and the matte black was glossy and the white was turning yellowish (i bought the black/white model used).


----------



## Apexhunter

Sounds like you might need a proper fitting. Your knees should be going up and down perfectly, and never hit the top tube. That's my .02


----------



## Sablotny

*My S-Works Tarmac SL3*

I'm loving this bike. Built it up with parts from Marin to Ireland. Lots of Ritchey carbony bits, a C-Bear OSBB adapter to let me run my first Campy group, Prologo Scratch Nack, Fulcrum Racing 1's and Look Keo Carbon Blades. 15.5 pounds as shown.

25 years on Shimano and I'm digging the Campy. Solid and silent.


----------



## Merc

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Long story short, ordered expensive '12 Race Black S-works SL4 frameset in Dec '11. Waited 4 mos. Specialized unable to produce anymore 49cm in Race Black...
> 
> Then decided to go with '12 Race Black Tarmac SL3 HTC2, complete bike ($100 less than SL4 fameset but full bike); only two left in warehouse. Sold components and installed components that were supposed to go on S-Works SL4.
> 
> 14.55 lbs as pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.10 lbs as pictured with slightly heavier Conti Gatorskins Hard Shell.


It looks like you changed the chain rings on your crank from stock. What did you change them to?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Merc said:


> It looks like you changed the chain rings on your crank from stock. What did you change them to?


Changed from FSA mid-compact (52/36) to SRAM Red compact rings (50/34), 110BCD.


----------



## jermsmith

*2010 Saxo 52*

My ride...


----------



## dcorn

Merc said:


> It looks like you changed the chain rings on your crank from stock. What did you change them to?


Looks like Sram Red rings.


----------



## Golfster

jermsmith said:


> My ride...


Go Heels!

Nice bike, too!


----------



## jermsmith

Golfster said:


> Go Heels!
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will show up this fall with a football squad!!!


----------



## Merc

Bump..


----------



## dcorn

Don't think many people are getting new SL3's these days. 

Here is a new pic of mine with upgraded wheels:


















Hogback Gap on Skyline Drive after 3800 ft of climbing in 21 miles.


----------



## Toona

dcorn....I just bought a "new" S-Works SL3 with a threaded BB and it's the same color as your's. Didn't think the SL4 version was worth another $1500. Plan to build it up over the winter. Nice pic of Skyline Drive..It has been a few years since I have ridden there. Mostly do rides from the Haymarket area towards Marshall, Middleburg, Orlean, or Mt. Weather.....


----------



## Merc

My 2012 Tarmac SL3 Expert with new wheels,,,Zipp 404 FC
View attachment 269129


----------



## Chrisct

What do you think a good price for a 2012 sl3 expert would be? It's winter and the new 2013 lines are out or coming out. I just want to make sure I'm getting a good deal.


----------



## Merc

Chrisct said:


> What do you think a good price for a 2012 sl3 expert would be? It's winter and the new 2013 lines are out or coming out. I just want to make sure I'm getting a good deal.


I have no idea. I purchased mine back in April of this year.


----------



## Khufu

2011 SL3 pro, picked it up at the start of the winter, but have been riding the winter bike mostly since then. Just added the Eastons... looking forward to riding it when it's nicer in about 14 sleeps(daylight savings time-shift giving my after-work rides back!)
View attachment 276165

View attachment 276164


----------



## Devastazione

phierce said:


> My new 2012 Roubaix SL3 Expert Test Bike.
> Replaced my 09 Roubaix Expert Test Bike.
> 
> Can't beat the great deals on these if you can get them.


Let alone the fantastic color ! I love their red road bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## greco

2012 Tarmac Expert SL3 Amercian Flyer Red.

Changed out Ultegra for SRAM Red, kept the SL-K crank. Looking for Easton EC90 SL or Aero wheels, or if I can afford them Ritchey Superlogic Clinchers.

View attachment 276218


----------



## Special Eyes

That red scheme with minimal graphics looks great.


----------



## floydg68

*2012 Tarmac Expert (Med.-54cm)*

My 2012 Tarmac Expert SL3. Got a great deal as a leftover. Now saving for new, lighter wheels! 
View attachment 279509
View attachment 279510
View attachment 279511
View attachment 279512
View attachment 279513
View attachment 279514
View attachment 279515
View attachment 279516


----------



## Lu-Max

My upgraded 2011 SL3 Roubaix.


----------



## sparta423

2011 SWORKS SL3 Astana Edition. Had her for a few months now and have loved every minute. She needs some proper race wheels though.
View attachment 285108


----------

